# Donde comprar backlight???



## cepeda (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola a todos, encantado de saludarles, tengo un monitor de 24 pulgadas desmontado, he buscado por todos los sitios las lamparas de retroiluminacion ( backlight ) y no las encuentro, son de 65 cms de largas, y el monitor es marca Hanns g, alguien podria ayudarme, muchas gracias .


Increible,,, por mas que las busco no las puedo encontrar, me pregunto si las tiras de led valen igual????


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2014)

proba con algunas de estas direcciones,de la sección española 
http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## cepeda (Mar 22, 2014)

hola julien, he probado en casi todas y no las encuentro, voy a tener q*UE* tirar el monitor, con todo mi dolor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2014)

porque no le pones led ,(tiras de led,para la retroiluminacion), yo nunca lo e echo,pero e leído que algunos le colocan led cuando no tienen la lampara o no consiguen el inverter

para leer http://tv.yoreparo.com/plasma_lcd/1127835.html


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola cepeda ¿has mirado en la Calle Barquillo?. Está llena de tiendas de electrónica.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 22, 2014)

Hola, si no consigues puedes intentar lo que te dijo el-rey-julien




Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 22, 2014)

que buena idea lo de los videos, hay varios mas alli en yotube


----------



## cepeda (Mar 23, 2014)

*H*ola chicos,,, buenos días, pues lo había pensado, ir a la calle barquillo, un día q*UE* tenga tiempo, haber si alli tengo suerte, pero q*UE* rabia tener q*UE* tirar el monitor con dos años de tiempo...... lo tengo desmontado a falta de ponerle las dos lamparas, oye lo de los leds tiene el mismo resultado q*UE* las lamparas lcd estas???  gracias por molestaros en contestar, os lo agradezco muchísimo.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 23, 2014)

Mira el video completo y verás que si..
Saludos


----------



## cepeda (Mar 23, 2014)

hola ppp sabes donde compro los leds estos???

y otra cosa,, a mi me llegan 4 cables a una sola lampara, dos negros y dos blancos, tengo q juntarlo????


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2014)

cepeda dijo:


> hola ppp sabes donde compro los leds estos???
> 
> y otra cosa,, a mi me llegan 4 cables a una sola lampara, dos negros y dos blancos, tengo q juntarlo????



PPP es de Argentina, no creo que te pueda orientar sobre compras en Madrid 

Mira por aquí:

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#espana


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2014)

Son cuatro cables porque cada lámpara se compone de dos tubos, si te refieres a unirlos para usarlos con los led . Ahí tienes por lo menos *700v *y los led van con 12v. 
Mira el vídeo con atención y verás que aisla la parte del inverter y toma tension de 12v de otro punto de la alimentación, para con cables llevarla a los conectores. La verdad es que parece muy complicado, aunque me han dado una idea para un monitor que tengo con un "trafo" del inverter mal.
Suerte y comenta.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 23, 2014)

yo estuve mirando los videos y parece fácil,en algún momento lo voy a tener que hacer,


----------



## cepeda (Mar 23, 2014)

Si, me he dado cuenta q*UE* anula la pista para q*UE* no le llegue corriente por su medio natural, y toma la corriente de 12v, pero en la lampara q*UE* yo tengo si os fijais en la foto, me salen 4 cables porque tiene dos lamparas, dos positivos y dos negativos, mi pregunta es: como le suministra corriente a los led??? con los cuatro cables o solo con dos??

perdonar q*UE* sea tan ignorante.

parece sencillo pero creo q*UE* no lo es, y lo del relay... no lo veo claro.

y me pregunto.... se podra subir el brillo desde el control de menu??? o se queda fijo con la intensidad q*UE* tienen los leds???

Aunque gastare el ultimo cartucho, el sabado bajare a la calle barquillo de Madrid.



Perdonar, sabéis si podría contactar con la persona que  hace el vídeo para preguntarle las medidas???


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 23, 2014)

Usando solo uno de los conectores en cada caso, el otro se puede dejar ahí de repuesto por si falla un cable algún día. Las tiras de diodos led van con 12v (no sé si las hay de mas tensiones) y van señalizados el positivo (+) y el negativo (-) en los puntos donde se sueldan los cables.
Nota aclaratoria:no son dos positivos y dos negativos, esas lámparas funcionan con alterna (o algo parecido, para no extendernos).
Lo del relé es mas complicado, habría que ver si los led se pueden conectar a una salida de 12v "gobernada" por el circuito de stand-by.


----------



## cepeda (Mar 23, 2014)

pues nada, entonces yo como tengo 4 salidas solo usare 2 de ellas, entiendo. 1 para la parte de arriba del monitor y otra para la parte de abajo del mismo. y me sobran 2, perdonar pero no soy muy experto en esto.


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 23, 2014)

Hola, no puedes utilizar esos conectores, tienes que usar un tester(multímetro) y buscar  tensión de 12V para conectar las tiras de led.
Mira el video detalladamente.

Saludos.


----------

